# P220 barrel question



## steadyshot (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello All, I'm new to the forum and a new P220R SS with night sight owner. I have a question about a marking found on the barrel of the pistol when I field stripped it for the initial cleaning per the instruction manual. When I was cleaning the barrel, I found a letter "R" enclosed in a circle stamped on the barrel. The opposite side has the "sig arms" stamped and it looked original, while the letter "R" in the circle on the other side looked like it was engraved in (pretty good engraving job). Now is the "R" suppose to be there or not? Does this seem like a used gun with someones personal identification engraved on it? 

Thanks, steadyshot


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

I have owned firearms used and new that have engravig that looked like it came from a dremel tool. I believe this is from the factory, probably from the quality control guy or tester or something like that. If it works good don't worry about it.


----------



## steadyshot (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey thanks for the reply Dr.K. I also called Sig up and ask them. They told me the "P" in the circle simply means that the barrel has been proofed (tested).

steadyshot


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

steadyshot said:


> Hey thanks for the reply Dr.K. I also called Sig up and ask them. They told me the "P" in the circle simply means that the barrel has been proofed (tested).
> 
> steadyshot


Yep, that is what it is.


----------

